# The Ugles Uprising-  Most Disliked Villagers in Your Town.



## toenuki

I wanted to put this out there just to like see who isn't liked.

My town Patria has 1. Groucho.
The rest are nice.
I want to see who they see!  

So- Who are _your_ ugles?


----------



## aliscka

I had Barold... //shudders


----------



## toenuki

(Cringes.) Why do they make ugles anyways?!


----------



## infinikitten

RODNEY.
I could almost write a novel about how much I hate this freaking hamster oh my god
With his awful catchphrase and his awful face and his awful EVERYTHING. I hate Rodney. I've been trying to get him out of my town for the past three days and it's driving me insane


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Urgh, Elvis.


----------



## abbydoll

Robin and Olaf. Robin isn't even _ugly_ she's just dull. And I never liked Olaf, because in every New Leaf town I've had, he's ALWAYS there. x.x


----------



## Tap Dancer

I have a couple of villagers that people would consider "uglies," but I actually like them: Tabby and Boone. I like everyone. 

The ugly guy in my town who I let leave was Olaf. However, I still see him on Main Street all the time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAri said:


> (Cringes.) Why do they make ugles anyways?!



Remember that what is ugly to one person is beautiful to another.


----------



## unintentional

I have Jambette and Diva

And Jambette is widely regarded as the ugliest villager (I have no clue why! She's adorable)


----------



## vbunny

without a doubt it was Frobert! but he was the third villager to leave so now Henry is on the lowest rung. I should have like a monthly bulletin board to remind my villagers who I love most!


----------



## toenuki

I just don't know why they couldn't give them better looks because it is quite insulting to everyday animals.

Imagine a hippo is sitting and someone like- just say Bubbles comes around. Bubbles... I have never liked her and she has a weird face. And if the sitting hippo is me... I'd run.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Point is the hippo didn't want to see her then another hippo looks back and feels insulted. It's weird.


----------



## Tod

Scoot is my current ... I don't know why but I hate him xD I restarted and kept doing so 'til I found my perfect map - came with Stitches! <3 - but Scoot appeared too, and he won't leave!


----------



## daiyuflower

Of the villagers I've had so far, I've disliked Rocket the pink gorilla the most >_<  Once she changed out of her original pink zap shirt, everything she wore clashed horribly with her pink arms and legs, and she's just not very cute at all.  I was really happy when she moved!


----------



## PandaMasque

I have had a ton of ugly villagers that like to come through StreetPass. x0D currently it's Quillson. Tammi is leaving, but I'd call her creepy for those glaring red eyes of hers...


----------



## spCrossing

As of now, nobody.

I love my town the way it is honestly.


----------



## creme

my starting town had both buck and tammi ; ;


----------



## Mioki

I think they did it to troll us. "Ohh, I wonder who moved in? /walks in their house/ -----SWEET JESUS LORDY HELL WTS ARE YOU"

Right now, Frobert is in my town. But the worst I've had is prolly Rasher.


----------



## toenuki

> I think they did it to troll us.


AMEN!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just remembered Naomi moves in today! I hate her eyes. Why cant villagers where sunglasses?!


----------



## Jou

I dislike Frobert and Rodney. x.o Blehh


----------



## toenuki

I didnt know there were so many Ugles. WHY couldnt they be cute?


----------



## tumut

I really dislike Pekoe,Tutu and Tiffany. Tutu's just really dull not ugly, Pekoe's anime eyes and hair are weird, just too human like and gross.  Tiffany just looks like a total ***** all the time. Hey I coulda gotten worse. Like Gloria, Frobert, and Angus..ew.


----------



## Ami

Barold and peewee uggghhh


----------



## Marisska

I would say Knox and Coach, so odd. Plus I usually don't like jocks.... I wish you could choose the personality of your villagers....


----------



## toenuki

true. i also wish a fe things could be fixed.


----------



## kappnfangirl

I really hate Cob...I HATE him...the worst is I have tried everything and he will not leave...


----------



## toenuki

I had Cobb before restarting


----------



## Jarrad

MayorAri said:


> (Cringes.) Why do they make ugles anyways?!



To add variety to the villagers. They just try to come up with the most unique character designs as possible to avoid villagers looking the same.


----------



## Stalfos

I luv mah uglies. <3


----------



## toenuki

Yah! Now ur game changing!


----------



## zToast

Jane..


----------



## toenuki

ooh..... well... she isnt that ugly...


----------



## infinikitten

I finally got rid of Rodney, and all my villagers are cute, thankfully. Not gonna catch me playing a cutesy game with gross looking villagers, haha. I'm like that with Pokemon too when I play - I don't care about stats, as long as it looks nice. σ_σ


----------



## AndroGhostX

Right now, only Shari. I have her for a friend.


----------



## Delibird

HARRY! I love cranky villagers but his facial hair is so terrible I can't stand it. He needs to move out now. And I think Prince is pretty ugly too


----------



## lithiumlatte

Knox. had him as a starter and hes literally the only one that wont ever ask to move


----------



## SweetT

Quillison, Klaus


----------



## spelling88

i finally got sylvia to move out, her baby in her pouch that blinked in unison with her just creeped me out dude ;_;


----------



## ACupOfTea

Quillson and Barold... *shudders*


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I had Beardo and Gloria in my town at the same time for awhile. Beardo moved right onto my path in my zen garden, and Gloria into my perfect cherry orchard.



Match made in heaven right there.


----------



## toenuki

I FINALLY GETTING RID OF WART JUNIOR!!
Anybody want him? Hahaha!


----------



## Zenoah

I have Wart Jr. right now....he wont move!


----------



## Geneve

Quillson. Ugly little beast destroyed my patch of black lillies smh


----------



## TofuIdol

Wart Jr. 
The dude won't move no matter what, it's like I'm cursed with him.


----------



## Boobwyn

Jitters, Charlise, curly, tutu... Ugh


----------



## SweetT

Charlise.. Quill is on camo frog all gone now except Charlise


----------



## carlaeleni

Rasher. He was a Streetpass move in (didn't think that could happen with 9 villagers) and moved literally RIGHT behind my house.


----------



## dr4gonite

I dislike most of the frog and pig villagers, even though those are two of my favourite animals in real life. They're just so oddly designed on AC.


----------



## toenuki

I NOW HAVE RICKY. (And peck but he is deal able.)


----------



## Goop

Bertha.
Omg Bertha please, just leave. ;___;​


----------



## toenuki

Knox, Jitters. Ugh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Wendy but, not too bad


----------



## Spongebob

MayorAri said:


> Also Wendy but, not too bad


Hey Wendy looks better than most of the tier ones


----------



## toenuki

> Originally posted by Spongebob:
> Hey Wendy looks better than most of the tier ones


AMEN!!! So Cute!


----------



## Money Hunter

I'd say Groucho... his eyebrows creep me out...


----------



## toenuki

Now it is Vladimir 
UGLES! I should make an ugly town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGLES! I should make an ugly town.


----------



## Amilee

i really hated canberra when she was in my town c:


----------



## TomArrow

I had Tammi...then Klaus moved in to replace her. Both are just, so hideous.


----------



## toenuki

Well, I have Walt now but he ain't that bad...
I have gotten worse.


----------



## NightDelight

My town has Mott right now and I find him very ugly. 

Ugliest villager I have ever had is Graham. Urgh, I hate that dude.

Also how could you think Pekoe is ugly? ;( I love that cutie!


----------



## Mayor Jannely

Had Freckles one time! *shudders* But I think I would've warmed up to her is she didn't move in right after my favorite villager left ;;;;


----------



## Autem

NightDelight said:


> My town has Mott right now and I find him very ugly.
> 
> Ugliest villager I have ever had is Graham. Urgh, I hate that dude.
> 
> Also how could you think Pekoe is ugly? ;( I love that cutie!



But Graham is one of my favorite villagers! c:
But maybe I'm biased cause he was one of my starters.

My least favorite villager is Tabby, the mouth just creeps me out and ruins the design. It doesn't help that she killed a ton of hibiscus bushes when she moved in, too. I've been waiting for months for her to move away but she never seems to ping.


----------



## MayorErin

at one point i had broffina and i wanted to end myself


----------



## juneau

Just Tex at the moment, but to be fair, he's not_ that_ ugles. I used to have Pancetti in town (stupid StreetPass move ins), I cried tears of joy when she left.


----------



## toenuki

Ha! Loving these


----------



## Bueller

I have Katt in my village - but I think she's adorable. She moved in from my fiance's town and has been whistling his town tune every once in a while (which really tickles me because both of our town tunes are two different parts of a song we made up and sing to each other). So she's got some more personal connection to me as well.


----------



## Ryoshiko

I got Camofrog accidently from someone I traded with, he didn't know that characters could get transferred that way... I did.

Anyways he's super rude always asking "what'd you want?" and he's so short that when i want to find him he can hide in the bloody pansies with just his Camouflage head sticking out which I can't see because there's usually a tree in the way so he's not even good for getting PWP's because I can't ever bloody find him, and whenever he talks to my other villagers he always either makes them mad or depresses them so they won't talk to me for awhile.

UrAaghGrragnhu!!! I hate you so much you Ugly little CamoFrog!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorErin said:


> at one point i had broffina and i wanted to end myself



I started with her and she couldn't move fast enough


----------



## Beardo

LaBelleFleur said:


> I had Beardo and Gloria in my town at the same time for awhile. Beardo moved right onto my path in my zen garden, and Gloria into my perfect cherry orchard.
> 
> View attachment 83911
> 
> Match made in heaven right there.



You talkin' **** about my hubby?


----------



## toenuki

Now now... no fighting.
I will ban u Beardo from the thread. 
We don't take this this was just a thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANYWAYS- New town and getting Jaques. Not bad but can be better. Eh.


----------



## Ryoshiko

MayorAri said:


> ANYWAYS- New town and getting Jaques. Not bad but can be better. Eh.



OMG I want Jaques! but I'm Canadian and he's got an kind of French-Canadian Lumberjack vibe going on which I find HILARIOUS XD


----------



## elliebeebee

TRUFFLES. EW.


----------



## toenuki

I can give Jaques to u when he moves!

TRUFFLES... eek.


----------



## pippy1994

I had 9 villagers until Lyman moved into my town unexpectedly when I had my brother visit me. I wouldn't consider him ugly, but I wasn't happy about that because I missed out on getting a dreamy in my campsite. :C


----------



## Beardo

MayorAri said:


> Now now... no fighting.
> I will ban u Beardo from the thread.
> We don't take this this was just a thread.



Ey, it's all cool kiddo, I was just jokin around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pippy1994 said:


> I had 9 villagers until Lyman moved into my town unexpectedly when I had my brother visit me. I wouldn't consider him ugly, but I wasn't happy about that because I missed out on getting a dreamy in my campsite. :C



Aw, I love Lyman! I had him for a while and he was pretty cool


----------



## elliebeebee

Vladimir's plot just showed up :'(


----------



## toenuki

Ok Beardo as long as I know!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAH omg Vladimir...
U poor thang well he isn't as bad as BAROLD 
Got Barold when resetting but kept deleting lol.


----------



## jobby47

I like all of my villagers, I don't dislike them.


----------



## toenuki

Yah people don't care whom they achieve I'm just find of looks and popularity and if someone doesn't strike my fancy then BUH BYE.


----------



## tumut

Vladmir is cool, go home you're drunk  : P

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> My town has Mott right now and I find him very ugly.
> 
> Ugliest villager I have ever had is Graham. Urgh, I hate that dude.
> 
> Also how could you think Pekoe is ugly? ;( I love that cutie!



Her anime eyes and human-bear appearence creep me out sooo much, have no idea how peoole like her...I can't stand Margie either. Graham isn't that bad,seems pretty weird though. Mott isn't bad' better lions i'd take over him though.


----------



## AvalonMelody

I try to keep an open mind when new villagers appear but somehow it ends up saying "This nice villager left and now this one's here." 

Chops. That smug, mustache-toting pig. His mustache mocks you while his personality leaves a lot to be desired. 
Maybe I'm a little biased because I'd just planted some nice trees and bushes around and placed some cool patterns as a path, declaring that section of town finally done. Then, the next day, *BAM*! There's a new plot with a house right in the middle of it all. So much for that.
I actually spent days hitting him with a net and yelling in his ear, but in the end he stayed for weeks and ended up giving me his picture.
_"You can't have your cake and eat it, too."_ just added insult to injury. ( >_>)
Hooo boy, was I dancing around my Bonfire when he left.

Others that come to mind are probably Al. The eyes just really scared me. I thought he was horrified to see me. Other times, it felt as though when I talked to him, I had just caught him in the middle of putting on his clown makeup for a gig and he only got the lipstick right. ;_;" )

and Jambette. Partly because those lips for some reason really surprised me when she turned to talk to me (She does have a nice personality at least.) and partly because she decided to park herself right in the middle of my flower field in the golden roses section.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I have Beardo... x__x he scares me because of how he looks. but he has the Proto Man shirt on, so I am okay with him. I guess.
I also had Charlise, who I didn't like at first because of her appearance, but it bugged me less over time. she left pretty recently, though. I sorta miss her now, but she felt so samey. too much like Tammy.


----------



## toenuki

Skyhook, Lol was that directed at me?
Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow. It surprises me how a lot of these villagers are.

WHY UGLES?!

Why do they just plop themselves anyway...
It's horrible because of all the work u do.


----------



## bumblebeeee

Right now everyone in my town is a dreamy.. but I had Velma, Pango and Peewee as some of the first five villagers :0


----------



## MaddyMaddy

Klaus he's pretty intimidating as far as villagers go


----------



## ZarasWhimsy

MaddyMaddy said:


> Klaus he's pretty intimidating as far as villagers go



Yes! Klaus is so creepy. I always see him flirting with other villagers. He sent me creepy flirty letters. 

I also don't like a lot of animals... I'm realizing I'm a bit picky. I find all the sheep, kangaroos and hippos to be so ugly. It's kind of silly but right now my most disliked is Vladimir. He was insulting my favourite villager, Pekoe for being a homebody and not athletic. All I could think of was, "How rude!" haha.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I don't have any disliked villagers any more, but I once had Celia. My hate for her was petty- she was an inadequate replacement for Clay- but I still wanted her out.

Someone who could theoretically be ugly who I have, though, is Vladimir. I don't really see the hate for him, either- I personally think he's kind of adorable in a quaint, yet brutish, way. He's possibly one of my favourite villagers too.


----------



## infinikitten

ZarasWhimsy said:


> Yes! Klaus is so creepy. I always see him flirting with other villagers. He sent me creepy flirty letters.
> 
> I also don't like a lot of animals... I'm realizing I'm a bit picky. I find all the sheep, kangaroos and hippos to be so ugly. It's kind of silly but right now my most disliked is Vladimir. He was insulting my favourite villager, Pekoe for being a homebody and not athletic. All I could think of was, "How rude!" haha.



Whaaaaat, oh my goodness. I might be the only gal around who really loves Klaus. I find the juxtaposition of his looks and personality to be pretty amusing honestly. I think that might be a smug trait though, the flirty letters; Kidd sent me a bunch as well when he was a Bastille native, sooo...


----------



## Geoni

I find the villagers that are designed as being unattractive are somewhat adorable. Hazel's unibrow, freckles' freckles, barold being barold.


----------



## starlightsong

I used to have Hazel, and I hated her stupid unibrow. But my ugliest I had was... no idea actually. But there are uglier than Hazel out there, that's for sure.


----------



## DarkFox7

I find all of my villagers cute, but if I HAD to choose the least attractive one, it would be Kid Cat. He would look so much cuter without that helmet. The ugliest villager I've ever had in my town would have to be Tammi. >~<


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Tammy... I just don't like villagers of that personality. As soon as she asks to move I'm letting her

When I was away from the game for months, she moved in >_>


----------



## desy

TAMMY WON'T LEAVE. Not only is she ugly but I hate her personality type -- gosh, I wish she'd ask to leave already! (I don't think I like ANY of the uchi villagers' appearances.)


----------



## toenuki

ZarasWhimsy said:


> Yes! Klaus is so creepy. I always see him flirting with other villagers. He sent me creepy flirty letters.


CREEPY! OMG...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've restarted my towns tons of times because I'm picky and don't like ugles but I hate it and failed a few times so next time I do it I'm just gonna have to roll with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



desy said:


> TAMMY WON'T LEAVE. Not only is she ugly but I hate her personality type -- gosh, I wish she'd ask to leave already! (I don't think I like ANY of the uchi villagers' appearances.)



Well not all are bad. But i actually can't remember most good so ya... I'll get back on that.


----------



## mynooka

Marcel

I didn't really like him for two reasons.  One, his house was right in the way of the perfect spot for a bridge.  Secondly, I just felt he was so bland as a character.  He looked kinda dopey too but I was not endeared in any way to him.  

Another villager that I don't really like but can't seem to let leave is Velma.  Idk if it's that she's a goat or seems to have an abrasive personality but sometimes I can't really stand her.  But I still ask her not to leave for some reason, every time lol

...maybe next time XD


----------



## Astro Cake

I really want Kody to be the next villager to ping me to move out, I don't like how he looks and he's in the way where I want to put a new bridge.


----------



## infinikitten

I'm so, so, so unbelievably happy to say I don't dislike a single villager in my town. At least, not yet  I'm sure as time goes on I'll get bored with someone but for the time being it's all dreamies! ♥


----------



## aransaton

*Charlise*   she... always find a way to sneak into my town...


----------



## tumut

mynooka said:


> Marcel
> 
> I didn't really like him for two reasons.  One, his house was right in the way of the perfect spot for a bridge.  Secondly, I just felt he was so bland as a character.  He looked kinda dopey too but I was not endeared in any way to him.
> 
> Another villager that I don't really like but can't seem to let leave is Velma.  Idk if it's that she's a goat or seems to have an abrasive personality but sometimes I can't really stand her.  But I still ask her not to leave for some reason, every time lol
> 
> ...maybe next time XD



Marcel is adorable! I don't understand why Pietro is so popular bu not him, I just really like his weird mixture of a clownlike appearance and a Japanese house. I can understand if they built their house in a bad spot though. Plus how could you not love a lazy dog, I would have him in my town as a dreamy but I like Benjamin more.


----------



## toenuki

A bump for the thread!

Viva Ugles!


----------



## Mizu

Am I the only one who actually likes Wart Jr. and am okay with Frobert? Hahaha I suppose so, I see why they aren't necessarily popular but Wart Jr. is suppose to be a Wart Frog anyways. Personality wise, I was completely find with him and didn't even mind the warts, it gave him more character. Frobert, the muscle head frog was also alright with his massive fruit collection in his house back in ACWW.

I'm probably find with those those two because I've had Jambette, Barold, Gigi and Diva (who is moving out in a couple of days). The thing that bothers me more then anything is when the animals start getting too human like. Lips, the make-up and five o'clock shave (Barold) is too much for me to handle.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

The unpleasant villagers that I remember from my WW and CF towns are Rasher and Vladimir *shudder* I don't really have a problem with most other villagers, but I did NOT like Julian when he moved in my New Leaf town...I didn't think he was ever going to leave


----------



## boujee

I find pietro adorable but I would say
*Moose*


----------



## Mizu

MarineStorm said:


> The unpleasant villagers that I remember from my WW and CF towns are Rasher and Vladimir *shudder* I don't really have a problem with most other villagers, but I did NOT like Julian when he moved in my New Leaf town...I didn't think he was ever going to leave



I have Vladimir in my current town and I think the face they gave him is hilarious for a pink teddy bear. I also like Rasher the Pig even though he isn't the nicest person in the world. Hmm, I guess I like a few unpopular characters then haha. Never had Julian, though my cousin did and was sad when he left.


----------



## toenuki

At first I hated shep and Julian before finding this site.


----------



## Beardo

Charlise


----------



## toenuki

Beardo said:


> Charlise


Ya she is weird all the bears are like that like the hippos but the hippos are worse. It's like they wanna eat us. All of them...


----------



## tumut

I never thought Charlise was that bad, her worried look is kinda cute. Gruff the goat was in my campsite today…gross.


----------



## Reiterei

I have never really liked Rocket. She wasnice to me, but I don't like the gorillas much to begin with, and didn't like Rocket's appearance.


----------



## Manaberry

One of my first villagers, Coach. He was so creepy... it'd always seemed like he was following my mayor around too. I'm glad he's gone!


----------



## toenuki

Skyhook said:


> I never thought Charlise was that bad, her worried look is kinda cute. Gruff the goat was in my campsite today…gross.



Gruff isn't like normal for a goat  which goats are GREEN?


----------



## ssvv227

Bunnie wouldn't be classified as an ugle but she is just not working out for my sister and I...


----------



## toenuki

Shes adorable! Wish i had her. But you can think what you want and all is fine.


----------



## Shika

I've had Rodney in my town before. I currently have Chops [Who keeps saying he's gonna move but then changes his mind] and BAROLD. Thankfully Barold is moving, finally.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

When I started my first game I had Rizzo, who was really creepy and flirty, with his deep voice, he would follow me around and it was totally a stalker situation! it took FOREVER for him to ask to leave!


----------



## toenuki

Ooh creepy.

I have Angus and Simon but Simon isn't half as bad as Angus.


----------



## Esoterik

Currently I have: Bubbles and Beardo they look *terrible*. Bubbles just looks unsettling I just don't like the way she looks, to be honest most of the Rhinos aren't the best looking villagers. I've had Beardo practically since I've started the game which has been a couple months. Everything about Beardo I can't stand his hair and facial hair looks really gross. 

In the past I had Groucho and man he was ugly, he definitely took awhile to leave.

For me it seems like all of the unpleasant looking villagers take the longest to leave lol.


----------



## toenuki

I have grouch but he's not so bad.

I restart towns when  getting them  because when I get outside and they greet me I just reset and go againl


----------



## spelling88

"It may also be objected that my opening remark about the appealing character of Pyrrhonism is wrong or surprising, given that it is not possible for anyone to think that the stance I have presented is attractive and worth adopting. For instance, not only does the Skeptic not promise that the suspensive attitude will certainly make possible the attainment of ataraxia, but he does not even regard this as an aim that is intrinsic to his philosophy. To this objection, I would first reply that the appeal of Skepticism seems to lie in the sort of radical changes that this philosophy may entail in a person’s life. For, if adopted, the cautious Pyrrhonean attitude will prevent one from making rash judgments about any topic that one has not examined or found final answers to, which in turn will prevent one from acting hastily. Another profound change consists in the fact that, even if at some point the Skeptic broke some of the most important moral rules of the society to which he belongs, he would perhaps experience some kind of discomfort, but he would not believe that he has done something objectively wrong. This would free him from the shame and remorse that those who believe that such an action is morally incorrect would experience in the same situation. In sum, the Pyrrhonean philosophy would produce, if adopted, profound changes in a person’s thoughts, feelings, and actions; changes that at first glance seem to be beneficial. But secondly, I think that whether or not Pyrrhonism is an appealing philosophy cannot in the end be determined a priori. For it depends on whether one values such attitudes as caution, open-mindedness, and intellectual modesty; or, if one does, on whether these attitudes are preferred to, for example, the sense of assurance that one may experience when espousing philosophic systems or religious beliefs. This is why my opening comment was just that Pyrrhonism may still be found attractive and worth adopting."


----------



## toenuki

Sylvia  ain't  that bad  though.

Trust ,e. Do you know how many town restart s I did after getting through rover conversation s?

I'm picky an don't like ugly. I hate it but my next town is a 2 reset limit wet her it is ugly or town name or mayor or map, etc.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I currently have Wart Jr., who I got by accident. Trying to get him out, however, resulted in two people I liked to end up leaving. SERIOUSLY! He was so ugly, two of my villagers left!

But what I used to have was Boone... Oh, I hate him with a passion. Firstly, here's why I hate him.
1. He's ugly. Yes, he very well is. Plus he wore a Kirby sweater I made, so that wasn't helping him.
2. He smells... probably. I just think he seems like a person who seems smelly. Plus he works out a ton, which would contribute to his odor that I assume he has.
3. He. is. a. jerk. Okay, here's some of the rude things he's said. He pinged me several times, and ended up being really jerky when I was hoping he would leave.
"Hey, ladybro! I've heard people calling you 'genius', and I thought.. "What an odd name for Kibbeh!" "
Yes, he basically called me stupid. And the worst thing of all...
"Hey, Kibbeh! I was thinking of moving out.. What do you think?" I obviously said yes, and was freaking out with happiness, but then he said this.
"Actually... Forget everything I said! I'm not moving out! I hope we can be better friends!" This made me rage so hard. He got up all my hopes, and I was really getting excited. Then he just pulled a troll on me. I hate him with a passion!


----------



## SRS

Canberra. She finally moved last week.

I used to think Buck was ugly but I became oddly fond of him over time.


----------



## cosmic-latte

Ricky and Hazel.


----------



## AkaneDeath

It was Croque but he moved and I'm so thankful for it. 
Now I have Willow. She's adorable but so rude to me!


----------



## Heyden

Rizzo and Naomi


----------



## toenuki

Well, now just grouch.
That's about it.


----------



## Timegear

Kody. Not only did he come uninvited, he's ugly and his house is where my pink tulips were... e.e


----------



## toenuki

Awwww tulips,baaw


----------



## Lolitia

Claus would be mine. She isn't my favourite, but i also don't mind her as much.

I think every villager is worth while.


----------



## toenuki

Ah see you like any. 
I am PICKY...


----------



## meenz

I have Velma. The concept is cute, but she is _not_.


----------



## toenuki

I think I'll will make a Poll on like all the listed villagers.


----------



## Karminny

I had Rhonda, then Harry

*shudders*


----------



## Dulcettie

The only ugly villager in my town right now is Cobb（ハカセ）:/


----------



## Kipper_snax

I had Jambette, The funny thing is the first time I visited a friend's town he had her and we were laughing about how ugly she was, then BAM the next day I had her :C she did finally move out though. I still have Gigi though, I'm not a fan of frogs in this game. Fortunately none of the other villagers in my town are terrible XD 
There are a few that I believe the designer had the biggest troll face while making them though XD Barold, who I can't even understand his face. Wart Jr, who looks like a poop frog and reminds me of Spongebob "You like krabby patties, don't you" XD and Boone, who looks like a nasty baboon


----------



## peachtown

Amelia, rodney, groucho ughhh too many


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Shari, Flip, Bella... D:


----------



## snapdragon

I think Robin/Mott and Kitt are the least attractive in my town. And Merry is sort of cute...until you notice that she has a double-chin ;w;


----------



## toenuki

Well Rhonda isn't so bad but Harry
... 

Cobbs ok- ish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> And Merry is sort of cute...until you notice that she has a double-chin ;w;



You made my day!


----------



## mayorofagrestic

tabby, bubbles, and lucky. OMG so glad i got them out!!


----------



## toenuki

Lucky rocks!

But I did hate Julian and shep at one point I think.

But seriously, BUBBLES. Tabby is weird.


----------



## Kristen

I absolutely cannot stand Coco _at all._ I saw that she's supposed to look like a gyroid a bit and her face just looks really creepy to me because her facial features just look like simple holes. Along with her, I really don't like Broffina either.


----------



## toenuki

I actually like Coco!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Cobb. He's so weird looking and ugly I celebrated once I learned he was moving out of my town after trying and failing at getting him to want to move out. (I'm happy he no longer lives in my town)


----------



## Hoshi

I had Curly, Biff and Rocco move in one after the other. Biff and Rocco took especially long to leave. One of them told me they were leaving, and when I said Okay they decided to stay and try to bond some more.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

What the CDi is an Ugle?


----------



## toenuki

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> What the CDi is an Ugle?



An ugly villager.


----------



## PlasmaPower

peachtown said:


> Amelia



Well screw your opinion.


----------



## toenuki

I don't think Amelia is that bad!
She's a little nice.


----------



## tumut

Amelia's not bad, I mean it just occurred to me that Alli the alligator exists. Wouldn't touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## pearly19

I like all kinds of villagers so there are none I dislike.

However, I could not really get used to the frogs in ACNL


----------



## Heyden

Hippeux is ugh, move out you piece of -


----------



## toenuki

Ya I was plot resetting and got him but didn't cause plot reseting. Oh no who did I get though I never finished!!


----------



## Bleeborg

I had Cole and Benedict until recently. Now I'm stuck with Curlos and Tiffany. FML.


----------



## friedegg

Beardo
I just can't even with this bear thing.
He moved in last week when I wasn't playing, which makes me dislike him even more


----------



## GumCat

Ken and Broffinna moved in one after the other and they're just so ... blah you know? Just like to have more personality in my town I guess heh


----------



## Beardo

I just hate Eloise so much


----------



## gloomyfox

eloise


----------



## Beardo

Kawaii902 said:


> Beardo
> I just can't even with this bear thing.
> He moved in last week when I wasn't playing, which makes me dislike him even more



Wow excuse you


----------



## Hirosuka

Kidd ._. I hate it when "ugly" villagers move in, and since I have this cute town theme I have to deal with getting them to move out haha


----------



## graciegrace

frickin chops. i hate chops. even worse he flirts with and i just


----------



## tumut

Hirosuka said:


> Kidd ._. I hate it when "ugly" villagers move in, and since I have this cute town theme I have to deal with getting them to move out haha


Kidd is cool tho


----------



## kaylagirl

Elise and Velma are the worst.


----------



## Lock

Rocket. She always bugged me with what looked like lipstick. Worst part is it took so long to get her to move out that she started to grow on me. U_U 

But I think Chop looks like a creeper so I'm never too happy to run into him.


----------



## Multipass

i hated biff
and then bish made me like her
so i will not chase dreamies bc i like the lottery of villagers


----------



## Beardo

goddamn merry

LEAVE YOUR HOUSE AND PING ME

YOU'RE NOT SICK OR DYING

THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS


----------



## HeyPatience

Violet. I personally dont really care for any of the gorillas.


----------



## Peebers

OPAL OHMYGAH. 

I don't like how she looks and she's so.. boring.


----------



## abelsister

Astrid....*shivers*

SHE ISNT EVEN THAT UGLY THOUGH, but I had all my dreamies except for one, and she was in the space I needed for my last dreamie..and it took me an HOUR to TT back and fourth until she pinged to move.. ugh.


----------



## SarahsNY

Limberg... just... no.


----------



## Astro Cake

I just reset my game after not saving for a bit just because Kody refused to leave. Again. I'm so tired of him.


----------



## Snowtyke

The only villager I have that I hate is Leonardo. He's just boring and dull.


----------



## powpow

I reset my town I had made millions in just because of Freckles and how its house was riiiiiight in front of my bridge. Uuuuughh..


----------



## StarryACNL

Quillison made me reset my town.
Apart from Molly, Drake, Bill and Scoot, all of the ducks are as ugly as hell (my opinion) did someone at nintendo have a grudge against ducks?


----------



## Danielle

I have Rodney at the moment and not only is he not the best to look at - he plopped his house DIRECTLY in front of town hall. x_o


----------



## Spock

I have Moose. He thankfully lives on a remote part of my village and I rarely see him.


----------



## kelpy

Frobert I couldn't love any more! I LOVE frogs in this game, and he is the cutest of them all!
Mac is SO COOL! He's my bestest AC friend!
Hazel is REALLY cute, and I'd love to have her some day!
Coco, oh, Coco, I ADORE! I want her too some day!
I think the uglies are the sweetest villagers <3


----------



## Aimozz

I've hated Colton ever since he first moved in. The first day he was there, he sold me a fake painting..


----------



## Pikuchu

I've gotten Groucho, Claus, Frita, and Hippeux out of my town thank god However, I'm still trying to get T-bone, Hamphrey, and Peewee out. It's a real struggle

My friend has it waaaay worse though. She has 2 hippos and 1 chicken which I find....ew


----------



## Astro Cake

I got a void move-in, Chops. He's even on the middle of a path to boot. Not looking forward to putting up with him.


----------



## RebeccaShay

Twiggy and coco //shudders


----------



## Gracesgoats

KEATON OH GOD

- - - Post Merge - - -

before i started obtaining my dreamies my town was fULL of them and i just couldn't........ keaton was so arrogant though, he always put the wrong coloured flowers EVERYWHEre oh god


----------



## tiaandshep

I really hate Hans.............. he is so annoying


----------



## htmlad

Bud is moving in to my town tomorrow, I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## KidKat

Hippeux is definitely the ugliest villager ive had, hes sickly green, has greasy looking hair, a giant head, ugh, at least he didnt stay long.

Nate isnt quite as ugly as Hippeux, but i hate him more because he refused to leave my town for five months and threatened to stay after he finally decided to leave but i just turned off my 3ds so it wouldnt save

Roscoe, Annalise, and Savannah are the only horses i like, the rest are just really ugly to me, so I did not like having Colton or Papi. I just hate the way their heads are shaped, but i like the first 3's designs so i can forgive their unfortunate heads


----------



## LaparaLaela

Ughhhhhhh Rasher came to my town as a streetpass move in from my friend. He moved in on top of some landscaping I really liked and his house is so ugly I can't stand it. I can't stand him. He's so freaking creepy. He picked up the "sweetie" catch phrase from Gladys and all I can think of him as now is an old creepy man living in my neighborhood I hate him so so so so so so SO much. I can't wait until he moves out because he is genuinely awful.


----------



## AmenFashion

I really don't like Buck...


----------



## Moondyle

I don't know why, but the majority of my villagersm are "ugly." For example, Barold, he is one nasty looking bear ,-,Also Katt, I'm not sure what the Animal Crossing illustrators were thinking when they made this animal, maybe they got attacked by a cat that day '-' the community may never know. Then I have Knox, why does he wear a helmet you ask? It was probably because he had a very bad tragedy in his childhood. I think his parents were captured by KFC and cooked right in front of his eyes (I'm sorry for always hitting you with a hammer and going behind your back with an axe while you sleep outside). Then there's Moose, yes, I too thought that he was an adorable Moose, but nope, it had to be a mouse, raising its eyebrows at me, mocking me because I can't touch him, just he waits, when Animal Crossing releases a mouse trap, he won't know what hit him, mostly because he's not concious. Lastly, Front the frog, now I had this villager since day one and I thought he would be the "special" one, now that I'm older, I found out, he is special, very special, and he's not the good special... So, those are my villagers! And I dislike most of them strongly.


----------



## Moonlight-

He's moved out now, but I once had Gaston. On the day he moved in, I went into his house and saw a yellow bunny hiding behind some boxes, thinking he would look pretty cute. But then he turned around...


----------



## Aestivate

This thing...


----------



## Stalfos

Moonlight- said:


> He's moved out now, but I once had Gaston. On the day he moved in, I went into his house and saw a yellow bunny hiding behind some boxes, thinking he would look pretty cute. But then he turned around...



Ahh! How can you say that? I love Gaston to bits. He's been my BFF since the GCN-version. T-T


----------



## Pikuchu

Grooooooucho is absolute horrifying.


----------



## AkiBear

She's not actually really ugly and doesn't live in my town anymore, but Phoebe. I hated her and I still hate her. When she moved in my town she moved in a REALLY bad spot, right next to the plaza (which is near a cliff) and on top of the very few hybrids I had at the time. I just thought to myself, wow, you're really selfish and awful and you're not wanted in my town. I mean, you could've picked anywhere in an open area, but you choose to put your house THERE of all places? Get out of here. I ignored her the entire time she lived in my town and didn't visit her once. She left within like, 3 real days (I time traveled quite a bit to speed things up).


----------



## leepotato

I got rid of all my uglies (I need to update my signature oops) but previous ugly villagers I've had were Wart Jr, Caesar, and Al. I hated them so much and I was so relieved when they finally asked to move out.


----------



## strawberrywine

Agnes was such a d :-(


----------



## pharbro

i don't have any super ugly villagers in my town at the moment but i've been cursed with jambette twice


----------



## Lissly

Jitters i cannot stand him


----------



## Bon Bonne

Hazel is my baby. and I love Jambette. maybe someday I'll let go of Alice and try to get Jambette.

Lucha's not really ugly, but I don't like him. he bothers me so much. he looks like he should be Stinky's jock friend. his house even has many items that Stinky does! he just isn't a smug to me and I'm way too bothered, so will be letting him go as soon as I can. lmao


----------



## Andi

Diva and Chow. Oh how I hated Chow...


----------



## thecheese103

For the longest time it was Chow, we went back and forth a lot for the longest time, I thought he looked really cool (contrary to the popular opinion), but eventually I started to dislike him, and he was being mean to the rest of my villagers too! When the prompt came for him wanting to move out, I took it. But in those last few days I felt so conflicted, I kinda miss the guy.

All in all, I think him and Simon were the only two villagers that I had a legitimate distaste for. And Simon was mainly just because he got dropped on my porch from a Streetpass or the Void and moved in on a VERY inopportune spot.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak

Hamphrey, Frita, and Quilson

I dont dislike frita too much, but the other two make me want to puke

- - - Post Merge - - -

And oh God I still see Hazel on my mainstreet it makes me want to quit the game forever


----------



## emzybob1

I once had.... Cobb and it took me ages to move him out :/


----------



## Xintetsu

Harry.... he moved in via random StreetPass and it took me a MILLION time travel attempts only to find out that a 10th villager cannot move out until someone else moves in after him... Seriously, I've skipped more than a YEAR ahead and not once has Harry pinged me to move. And since I don't want to let go of any of my other villagers (it took me forever to get all my dreamies), I'm pretty much stuck with Harry for the rest of my animal crossing life... Now I've had a bunch of uglies in my town before (Barold, Hazel, Gaston, Iggly), but Harry is the worst of them all, with his baby poo color scheme and ugly moustache, just looking at him pains me. I hate him so much.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Personally, I hate Vesta. I'd like her, but it's just that I'm stubborn. I watched her and Blaire have a conversation, and Blaire went off sad, while Vesta went off happy. This was a week or so ago, and so I have a grudge against her for making Blaire upset.


----------



## peachy13

Ugh, I had 3 of the gorillas but they finally moved (Al, Violet, and Rocket). Now I have Vladimir (but he's moving, finally).


----------



## Boccages

Agent S


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian

Hazel, because her design is just

_Why..._


----------



## galacticity

Marcel must be destroyed _at all costs. No mercy._


----------



## Mayor Luff

Currently, no one. I did have Quillson once, and he's just awful.


----------



## Daveyx0

Sylvia... she really needs to leave asap


----------



## Starwarriormarth

I don't like Vic or Shari that much... I really want them to move lol. Unfortunately Margie just moved, and I DO like her :c just like in the Animal Crossing movie she's gone to get her cherry pie...


----------



## allykitty

Wart Jr. I can't stand him! He said he was moving once and I was like GREAT and then, just to spite me, he changed his mind and decided to stay -_-


----------



## PlasmaPower

allykitty said:


> Wart Jr. I can't stand him! He said he was moving once and I was like GREAT and then, just to spite me, he changed his mind and decided to stay -_-



If you restart, then TT to the date he's moving, you'll get him out.


----------



## patriceflanders

Paarl : love them all

Tasmania : Stitches (hate his house, in and out) and yes sorry, Ankha 

Seabell : Lolly

Oishii Ai : none, really


----------



## tumut

patriceflanders said:


> Paarl : love them all
> 
> Tasmania : Stitches (hate his house, in and out) and yes sorry, Ankha
> 
> Seabell : Lolly
> 
> Oishii Ai : none, really


Do you seriously think Lolly is ugly? I would like Stitches if he had a color scheme that wasn't so clashy and bright, he would be cool if his color scheme was better.

I think the ugliest villagers out there are probably Chrissy and Francine. Bug eyed, humanoid, freaks. I'd say Angus, Tipper, Frobert and Elise are pretty high up there too. Frobert looks like he has boils on his skin like he has the black plague.


----------



## Michiru-hime

I dislike Paula, Bertha, Angus, and Becky. I haven't come across villagers that I dislike as much as these. Unless we're discussing villagers that refuse to move out.. I'm looking at you Croque >:C


----------



## patriceflanders

Slye said:


> Do you seriously think Lolly is ugly? I would like Stitches if he had a color scheme that wasn't so clashy and bright, he would be cool if his color scheme was better.



not ugly, but the ugliest in my town, yes

the ugliest in the entire game to me is Maelle


----------



## mabadpe

Well, I don't really think any off my villagers atm are too ugly, perhaps the pink lion Claudia with her fake lashes. But outside my town, I definitely have to say the ugliest in my opinion is Cookie. Really caught my eye when I been checking lists and havent been erased from memory since. Waaaay too big eyes (and nose), like they hit the enlarge button 10+ times


----------

